
A Dynamic, Crazy, Native Mobile Future – Powered by JavaScript - xngzng
https://medium.com/@clayallsopp/a-dynamic-crazy-native-mobile-future-powered-by-javascript-70f2d56b1987
======
aaggarwal
The native search using a web protocol seems really interesting.

